# If it's not gold then what is it?



## Crystalpistolpowers (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm curious about this generally and also specifically. 
If a metallic object has a gold tone or has a similar appearance to gold but is not gold, what are the general alternative possibilities of what it could be?

Is gold ever used in the production of objects like these and is it possible to tell from photographs?





If so, does anyone know how likely it is, what the amount would be, and are there reliable techniques for harvesting and refining? 



Also, can it be shared how any answers would be determined?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 22, 2017)

It you compare other yellow coatings side by side with gold, I know of none that look exactly like gold to the trained eye. Probably the closest is TiN, titanium nitride, an extremely hard, protective, durable, ceramic coating that is applied by PVD. physical vapor deposition. It is commonly used as a coating on such things as cheap costume jewelry that essentially lasts forever and drill bits. Value wise, it is worthless. It is quite expensive to set up to do PVD. TiN is the only yellow coating that has fooled me into thinking it was gold (twice).

Brass plating is yellow with a greenish cast. It it a decorative coating used on items like cast iron lamps. I have never seen it used on electronics.


----------



## rickbb (Mar 22, 2017)

Only way to test is the acid stone strike that I know of. Quick, cheap, non destructive.

But even if they are gold these objects could be just thin gold plate and unless you get them free or very, very cheap not profitable to recover.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Photo #2 in the 4th row would be a safe bet as gold plated.


----------

